# Day Trips from Oxnard CA



## Greg G (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm looking to take day trips from here.   Mainly scenic drives up and down the coast, visiting parks, and ocean side towns.  I've got a few ideas but wanted to hear from others on the not to miss things in the area.

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 20, 2013)

Santa Barbara

Down PCH into Malibu/Santa Monica Pier

Solvang - Danish Town

Santa Ynez Valley - Wineries (Movie - Sideways)

Hollywood Boulevard

Magic Mountain (Sick Flaggs) Universal

Channel Islands National Park

Paso Robles / San Luis Obispo


Additional

Carpinteria

Ojai


----------



## RX8 (Aug 20, 2013)

To add to David's list, Ventura which is right next to Oxnard.  Quaint little beach town with lots of character. I may be a little biased since I lived there for many years.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 20, 2013)

Santa Barbara for strolling and dining, tour the courthouse and shop, hit the zoo or Casa del Herrera.

Simi Valley to visit the Reagan Library.

Down the PCH to Malibu for drinks at Gladstones, then on to sunset dinner in Santa Monica +/- visit the amusement park on Santa Monica Pier or stroll/shop.

Take the National Park service boat out to Anacapa for some hiking if cool enough.  Otherwise, whale watching cruise.

H


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yorba Linda for the Nixon Library.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 21, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Yorba Linda for the Nixon Library.



Reagan Library is closer. Located in Simi Valley. About a 45 minute drive from Oxnard.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 21, 2013)

bastroum said:


> Reagan Library is closer. Located in Simi Valley. About a 45 minute drive from Oxnard.


 
I didn't list anything east/south of Los Angeles

The Reagan Library has the previous version of Air Force One and currently has a special exhibition of Lincoln Artifacts


----------



## Smokatoke (Aug 21, 2013)

If you want to see a blend of LA culture mashed all into one place then walk the boardwalk of Venice beach. A lot of great stuff to see and shops to visit, and Venice beach itself isnt too shabby to relax on.

Santa Barbara is a very good one, with nice wineries and a great zoo.

Ventura Harbor/Channel Islands area is another one, nice shops and scenery.

If you want a DAY trip, go to Catalina. The ferry over to the island is awesome by itself and there are some island tours you can take, or just check out the scenery of the island.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2013)

Up the coast to San Simeon. There are multiple tours of the Hearst Castle available. Well worth it. http://www.hearstcastle.org/ Might be a bit far for a day trip with multiple tours, but do-able.

ETA: Well, possibly scratch this. It's about a 3 hour drive one way. I'd still do it, possibly spend the night there and take a drive on PCH, one of the great road trips anywhere.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 21, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> If you want a DAY trip, go to Catalina. The ferry over to the island is awesome by itself and there are some island tours you can take, or just check out the scenery of the island.



You can't take a ferry to Catalina Island from Oxnard/Channel Islands Harbor/Ventura.  One would have to drive down to Marina del Rey, at least an hour.  Anacapa is a much more reasonable day trip from Oxnard.

H


----------



## jtp1947 (Aug 21, 2013)

Camarillo is 10 minutes south with a multitude of outlet stores plus In-N-Out burgers.


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2013)

If you don't mind driving to Los Angeles, you may want to allow a few hours to visit the La Brea tar pits.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 21, 2013)

Two places that would be easy are Griffith Park and the Getty .  Both are things we advice anyone going to LA to consider visiting. 


IMHO most of Orange county ( Disney, Knott Berry, Long Beach & Huntington Beach) is an OK drive but a little on the far side due to heavy traffic conditions.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 21, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Two places that would be easy are Griffith Park and the Getty .  Both are things we advice anyone going to LA to consider visiting.
> 
> 
> IMHO most of Orange county ( Disney, Knott Berry, Long Beach & Huntington Beach) is an OK drive but a little on the far side due to heavy traffic conditions.



Or the Getty Villa which is on the PCH in Malibu (ie slightly closer than the Getty).  We like it better, mostly because it is a more manageable size.

H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 21, 2013)

presley said:


> If you don't mind driving to Los Angeles, you may want to allow a few hours to visit the La Brea tar pits.



Totally agree that the La Brea Tar Pits is very unique and interesting, very worthwhile if driving into LA.  Also nearby is the Original Farmer's Market, the Petersen Automotive Museum, LACMA and lots of good restaurants.  Paramount Studios is not too far and they have I hear a very good tour.

H


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 21, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Totally agree that the La Brea Tar Pits is very unique and interesting, very worthwhile if driving into LA. Also nearby is the Original Farmer's Market, the Petersen Automotive Museum, LACMA and lots of good restaurants. Paramount Studios is not too far and they have I hear a very good tour.
> 
> H


 
The Grove -


----------



## Greg G (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the responses.   Lots of things to do.   In regards to LA, I'll be flying into LAX.   So how bad really is the driving in LA?   Will it be bad getting from LAX to Oxnard, and when visiting places in LA (like the La Brea tar pits).  What is the main traffic clog and or hours I should avoid?  I can probably google this but hearing from TUG is better.

Greg


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2013)

If you are the slightest bit 'clothes horse', I was going to direct you to the Territory Ahead outlet in Santa Barbara. A favorite haberdasher of mine. Alas, they closed earlier this year. That doesn't alter the fact that wandering downtown Santa Barbara is pretty cool, as is the Santa Barbara mission.

Jim


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 21, 2013)

We really enjoyed the Getty Museum.  Plan an entire day as there is much to see. Be sure to take one of the tours at the museum that explains the architecture and plan of the museum. If you're lucky enough to hit a  "non'smog" day, the view is outstanding.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 21, 2013)

Greg G said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses.   Lots of things to do.   In regards to LA, I'll be flying into LAX.   So how bad really is the driving in LA?   Will it be bad getting from LAX to Oxnard, and when visiting places in LA (like the La Brea tar pits).  What is the main traffic clog and or hours I should avoid?  I can probably google this but hearing from TUG is better.
> 
> Greg



Presently the 405 Freeway is under construction from the Westside of LA over "the pass" to the San Fernando Valley (101 Freeway).  There are regular overnight closures nights and weekends and it has generally been a mess.   Commute "Rush" hours are basically 6am - 10am, 2pm - 7pm. 

Hwy 1 ("PCH" = Pacific Coast Hwy) is a fairly pretty route which begins at the Santa Monica Pier where I-10 ends & pushes up the coast through SM, Pacific Palisades, Malibu and up into Ventura and Oxnard.   That would be the route I'd be inclined to take & provided 405 isn't too badly jammed up you can take 405-N to I-10 W and be deposited on to PCH.   However, generally PCH can be a parking lot between 3pm - 7pm weekdays northbound and anytime after 12 noon weekends.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 21, 2013)

Also worth noting for a different bit of adventure, LA does have a commuter rail system called Metrolink which runs between Oxnard & LA Union station.   

From there you'd take a light rail train if you wanted to go to Pasadena or LA's Red Line Subway to get to Hollywood.   The two systems are separate requiring separate fares and on the subway "Metro" requires the purchase of a "TapCard" ($1) which you load your fare on.  If you are getting on & off the trains, subway and busses you load a daypass on the TapCard ($5) and just tap as you enter them or their stations.  

Here's the link to the commuter rail system for Oxnard: http://www.metrolinktrains.com/schedules/line/name/Ventura County/service_id/1141.html


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2013)

Greg G said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses.   Lots of things to do.   In regards to LA, I'll be flying into LAX.   So how bad really is the driving in LA?   Will it be bad getting from LAX to Oxnard, and when visiting places in LA (like the La Brea tar pits).  What is the main traffic clog and or hours I should avoid?  I can probably google this but hearing from TUG is better.
> 
> Greg



The traffic can go haywire at any time.  My experience has been that 101 by the Hollywood sign is always jammed.  Other freeways will vary greatly on what is going on around them.  If you just think about normal going to work/home from work times and avoid those, you will probably be fine.  If you have GPS, it will reroute you as needed.

Don't know what time your flight arrives, but plan on around an hour to Oxnard.  If there are traffic issues, just have a meal somewhere or go to the beach for a bit.  The nice thing about greater LA is that there is so much to do and see.  So, if you aren't in a hurry to get somewhere, you can just find something to do rather than sit still on the freeway.


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2013)

UWSurfer said:


> Also worth noting for a different bit of adventure, LA does have a commuter rail system called Metrolink which runs between Oxnard & LA Union station.



Thanks for that info.  I'll have to look at that when I need to stay in the area.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 21, 2013)

*LAX*

Is LAX the best airport to use?  If so, how is the drive?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2013)

There is some airport bus that runs from Oxnard to LAX. I think my sister put me on it once (not responsible as I don't drive in LA, but my sister is a pro and as I fly in from the East Coast, I drink my way west).

And last time flying east, the SWA flight turned into total PARTY FLIGHT. The travelling show first gig for "High School Musical 2' was head to Chicago for the middle school north of the city who won Ophra's TV show contest for the FIRST performance FREE. Half the troop slept thru out the plane; the other half drank with a "credit card on deck" with the senior flight attendant along with FREE drinks to anyone who came back to use the rear bathroom. And NO ONE went back to their seats - never knew you could FIT 20+ people back in that kitchen area. Pictures were posted on Facebook. I bet I had 4+ drinks - almost MISSED by connecting flight in Chicago (really, I admit, I was spaced/buzzed).


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you can fly direct into Burbank GREAT BUT I'd fly into LAX if not.  Burbank would be about 10 miles or more closer. Also a plus for Burbank is that you'd miss that part of the 405 that is under construction. BUT most of the time unless you are driving between 3-7:30 pm the traffic will likely be OK ( not good but OK) 

My general rule of thumb is if you can get a direct flight into one of the other airports that is closer to your destination do it. 

So when we fly from Seattle to LA, and normally stay in Newport,  we fly into either Long Beach or Orange County (John Wayne/SNA) even though LAX is often a little cheaper. In addition to the longer drive I've spent over a hour getting a car at LAX vs about 10 minutes at Long Beach or SNA .


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Tri Tip in San Luis Obispo*



Greg G said:


> I'm looking to take day trips from here.   Mainly scenic drives up and down the coast, visiting parks, and ocean side towns.  I've got a few ideas but wanted to hear from others on the not to miss things in the area.
> 
> Greg



If you do go to San Luis Obispo the one thing I go there for is Tri-Tip at Firestone.  I find the Tri-Tip so good that I make a point (even if I have to drive miles out of my way) to go there.  My wife agrees with me and my son and his girlfriend went there last year and felt the same.  Just follow the crowd at lunchtime and you will find it.
Bart


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 22, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Is LAX the best airport to use?  If so, how is the drive?



Santa Barbara Airport would be a good choice if you can get a flight in at a reasonable price.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 23, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Santa Barbara Airport would be a good choice if you can get a flight in at a reasonable price.



I also really like SBA.  The flights are usually a little more, but the car rentals are a LOT less without the excessive taxes found at the LA airports.  It's a small airport that is easy to get in and out of.  You won't have much of a line getting through security (pretty  minimal) and the whole process takes a lot less time and is a lot less stressful.   I've also had good luck with one way car rentals using SBA as one end or the other.  

Sue


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 30, 2013)

Two comments.  First off, if you are in Oxnard, there is NO REASON to go to SLO for tri tip.  The BEST is served in Santa Maria (Guadalupe). Secondly, if you are going to Hearst Castle there is a little beach area about 7 miles further north-near the Piedras Blancas lighthouse - which is kind of neat by itself-called Elephant Seal Beach (?). There's a little parking area and walkway. Well worth the trip to see these animals safely and up close. Also, it's just a BIG rock but, Morro Bay is a quaint little fishing village (and, if you ignore the huge power plant) worth a short detour. Largely unchanged over the past 50 years! Did someone mention Solvang - we got married there. A cute little Danish village. Be careful if you rent the bicycles with the fringe on top, it's not as flat as it looks (but a great photo op)!!


----------

